# Algeciras - Cueta/Tangier Med ferry cost



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone have an idea of the current cost for a turn-up and go ticket from Carlos (or anywhere else) ?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

€200.. Someone i know from another forum crossed 2 days ago..
Algerciras to Tangier med...


----------

